# Sapiento's Cartography Area



## Sapiento

Hello!

I am a freelance artist making all kind of maps and other things. If you need a map for your game, just PM me to talk about the details.

To give you an idea what I do, here are some examples. Click on the images to get a larger version.


----------



## Blackrat

Nice. I like the variant North America. Would love to hear the story behind that one


----------



## Sapiento

The idea for the map came actually from another map (first one below) I did for a map challenge at www.alternatehistory.com.
This map was some kind of successor. The civilization collapsed and thousand and more years later it is again on a medieval/renaissance level. This was possibly only after the orbital combat satellites ran low on fuel in their reactors - they had beamed down any sign of technology for hundreds of years.
But there are still areas with ancient technology, where robots and old drones roam the landscape. Many areas are forbidden, they have been no-go zones because of radioactivity. Even if they are more or less clean now, mutant animals, plants and people live there and you better don't go there without an army as support.
The main political power is the Empire of Texarado. It has some vassals and allies. Most states follow the Church of Redemptive Unity.
Sometimes there is contact with Yurop or Asha by merchant ships, even Stralia is visited now more frequently.

I made also another map, the Duchy of Lando (second one). Use the links to see the large version.








http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs40/f/2009/039/7/a/Post_Apocalyptic_North_America_by_Sapiento.png





http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/023/4/4/Duchy_of_Lando_by_Sapiento.jpg


----------



## Pseudonym

Very nice.  I've often thought about running a fantasy campaign set in familiar geography.  This gives me inspiration.


----------



## Sapiento

It's always nice to inspire someone!


----------



## Sapiento

Two of my recent maps:


----------



## JustinianPS

I'm intrigued by the post-apocalyptic North America. Was that for a game or was it just something you decided to do? Is it part of the same group as the alternate history?


----------



## jaerdaph

Wow - each one of your maps is a work of art!


----------



## Sapiento

JustinianPS said:


> I'm intrigued by the post-apocalyptic North America. Was that for a game or was it just something you decided to do? Is it part of the same group as the alternate history?




Thank you. It was just an idea I had. Noramerika and Lando belong the the same AH concept. I have a vague idea of Australia for this setting, but I'm relatively short on time for personal things at the moment.



jaerdaph said:


> Wow - each one of your maps is a work of art!




Thank you.


----------



## Sapiento

*Pathfinder campaign map - THULE*

A map I did recently for a pathfinder campaign.

Large view


----------



## Sapiento

*Postapocalyptic North America*

A commissioned map - NA after some very large volcanic eruptions.

Large view


----------



## Sapiento

Building description, designed as page of a history book.


----------



## Sapiento

*Old style map*

Old style map


----------



## Sapiento

I made these maps for the project Avalanche. Map 1 for general information, map 2 shows the fractions and map 3 the deployment of the various armies. 
I was provided with a copy of the RPG ressources: it's incredibly detailed and the interior illustrations by Greg Taylor are fantastic.

Click on the images for full view.


----------



## Sapiento

*City of Carcandas*

Another commissioned piece for the Avalanche project. The original city map can be found here. Now on to the next one!

Hand drawn, scanned, edited and coloured in PS.


----------



## Sapiento

Two maps I made recently.

The first is an alternate cold war in East Asia:





The second is a simple tactical map:


----------



## Sapiento

These maps were made for a sci-fi novel:


----------



## Iconik

I take it this guy is no longer around. My group demands a map but, I can't deliver. Not like this anyway.


----------



## Sapiento

*Pentaria*

A map for the Pentaria RPG (temporary site)


----------



## Morkul

these are very well done. i especially enjoy the ones with the family crests off to the side as well as the one of California under water. very cool stuff you have here...

the one with The Empyre of the United States of Amerika deserves to have a nuke symbol over Pensacola, FL. i know you are referring to actual nuclear drops, but that place (Escambia Co. FL) has the second worst groundwater of any county in the USA and is the tenth most poluted overall. i lived there and drank that  for eighteen years. oh yeah, and its the rotten crotch of the Bible Belt, so nuke it and stop the inbreeding...

/end rant

again, your maps are amazing. you have some great ideas...


----------



## Clarabell

Great maps ^^ Always love looking at your stuff. Gives me ideas.


----------



## Sapiento

Morkul said:


> these are very well done. i especially enjoy the ones with the family crests off to the side as well as the one of California under water. very cool stuff you have here...
> 
> the one with The Empyre of the United States of Amerika deserves to have a nuke symbol over Pensacola, FL. i know you are referring to actual nuclear drops, but that place (Escambia Co. FL) has the second worst groundwater of any county in the USA and is the tenth most poluted overall. i lived there and drank that  for eighteen years. oh yeah, and its the rotten crotch of the Bible Belt, so nuke it and stop the inbreeding...
> 
> /end rant
> 
> again, your maps are amazing. you have some great ideas...






Clarabell said:


> Great maps ^^ Always love looking at your stuff. Gives me ideas.




Thank you. Always good to hear.


----------



## Sapiento

Personal project.


----------



## Sapiento

*Air Nexus Station*

Map of an 'airport'.


----------



## Morkul

that last one is fantastic, with the cutaway diagrams off to the side.  i dig that you use high technology and log and/or stone-built buildings in the same setting...

overall, your use of different parts of the world map imbues your work with an eerie, menacing quality.  you do post-apocalyptic, alternate history and/or world-in-decline justice, which is a difficult task considering how many people have done a garbage job handling such subject matter.  keep it up...


----------



## Clarabell

Both look amazing. The mountains on the first are especially good. While most people flip out over rivers, I flip out over mountains. Sometime I look at a map and I'm just like, they wouldn't DO THAT! But yours are good.

And I love the second one. A rather unusual map. good job on the houses too ^^


----------



## Sapiento

Morkul said:


> that last one is fantastic, with the cutaway diagrams off to the side.  i dig that you use high technology and log and/or stone-built buildings in the same setting...
> 
> overall, your use of different parts of the world map imbues your work with an eerie, menacing quality.  you do post-apocalyptic, alternate history and/or world-in-decline justice, which is a difficult task considering how many people have done a garbage job handling such subject matter.  keep it up...




Thank you, much appreciated!
I always try to enlarge my style skills.



Clarabell said:


> Both look amazing. The mountains on the first are especially good. While most people flip out over rivers, I flip out over mountains. Sometime I look at a map and I'm just like, they wouldn't DO THAT! But yours are good.
> 
> And I love the second one. A rather unusual map. good job on the houses too ^^




Thank you very much! This style developed very well over some try-and-fail. I'm glad you like the mountains.


----------



## Sapiento

*Zenita*

A commissioned map in a more colorful style.


----------



## Sapiento

*Kahira - City of Mysteries*

Another map for the Thule project.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

Beautiful!!!


I need to spread some xp.....


----------



## Sapiento

Matrix Sorcica said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> I need to spread some xp.....




Thank you!


----------



## Sapiento

*Accord Europe*

Premise: the 6 February 1934 crisis is more severe and the right wing movements together with sympathizing parts of the army topple the government of the Third Republic. A double leadership of François de La Rocque and Charles Maurras is now at the top of the state. The initially hostile position against Germany is resolved, when France, Germany and Italy sign the European Accord in spring 1936. Then the three begin to carve the neighboring states.
The United Kingdom cannot do much about this. With France becoming the de facto leader of the fascist Accord, it has lost it's major continental ally.


----------



## Sapiento

*World of Kiru*

Commissioned piece


----------



## Sapiento

*Hattn Harbor*

A postapocalyptic New York City/Manhattan.

Once destroyed by kinetic bombardment from orbit and tactical nukes, Manhattan rose again to prominence as outpost in the dangerous border lands.


----------



## Avengeil

Sapiento, all of these examples of amazing maps are simply overwhelming.
No more comments


----------



## Avengeil

Sapiento, all of these examples of amazing maps are simply overwhelming.
No more comments

Edit: It seems that I posted it two times.It must be my bad internet connection.


----------



## BlackLotus

*Redo this map*

Can you redo this map and make it more awesome?


----------



## Sapiento

Avengeil said:


> Sapiento, all of these examples of amazing maps are simply overwhelming.
> No more comments
> 
> Edit: It seems that I posted it two times.It must be my bad internet connection.




Thank you!


----------



## BlackLotus

*Okay Here is an updated version of the map*

Here is the updated version of the map that I would like to have redone.


----------



## Sapiento

*Ruins of Xinoctlan*

Page from an archeological magazine of a fantasy realm, depicting an quasi-mesoamerican ruin town.


----------



## Sapiento

*Academagia Upper City of Mineta*

Map done for the Academagia RPG by Black Chicken Studios.


----------



## Sapiento

*Below The Tower Dungeon*

A dungeon just for fun.


----------



## Sapiento

Commissioned piece. The original is 15300 x 12900 pixels.





And an alternate history New York:


----------



## Sapiento

*Contrapondia*

Alternate Australia, from a TL I started but never finished.


----------



## Sapiento

*Hex Maps*

Two different styles for a hex map:


----------



## Sapiento

*Arhuul Empire style test*

A more colourful/cartoo-like idea.


----------



## Sapiento

*World Map*

Surely one of my best (size ~10 MB):


----------



## Sapiento

Alternate History: Jerusalem, crusader state capital


----------



## Sapiento

*points of light*

a dangerous journey


----------



## Sapiento

*Murkasada*

A commissioned map in two versions:


----------



## Sapiento

*The tomb of the khan*

A map of a hidden tomb.


----------



## Sapiento

*Magnatia*

The style could be used for a board game.


----------



## Sapiento

*Mediterrania*

Third map of a series of alternate history with surviving crusader states.


----------



## Sapiento

*Western World*

I did this map for novelist Stephen Lewis' first book *Dead Men Tell No Lies*. It is part of a larger world and shows the part which is important for the first novel of his World's Enough Cycle. The Western world covers an area that is approx. the same size as Europe from Scandinavia to North Africa.

Stephen wrote also an interesting blog entry concerning the development and production of the map.


----------



## Sapiento

*Missile base*

Missile base in an alternate imperial Germany, where the monarchy was restored in the 1930's.

Done in Illustrator and PS.


----------



## Sapiento

*Savage Mojo*

This is a compilation of some of the maps I'm doing at the moment for Savage Mojo. In a few months Savage Mojo will start a weekly series of adventures, Quantum Sliders, with many different settings. 

www.savagemojo.com
Savagemojo.com : Forums
Savage Mojo (SavageMojo) on Twitter
Suzerain | Facebook
Suzerain.info


----------



## Sapiento

*Frog god games maps*

A collection of maps I've done for Frog God Games.


----------



## Sapiento

*Creatures*

Some creature designs in a 19th-century-novel-style, made for the Thule Campaign setting.


----------



## Sapiento

*Insomen*

A commissioned map.

No use allowed.

Done in PS and Illustrator.


----------



## Sapiento

*empire map*

Done for the May challenge at cartographersguild.com


----------



## Sapiento

*Old Swamp Encounter Map*

I'm happy to announce my first encounter map for sale - Old swamp.
An old, dark and damp swamp, awaiting companies of heroes to walk through and fight evil creatures.

One square is one inch.


This map pack contains a
- ready for print DIN A4 multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print letter size multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print DIN A4 greyscale multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print letter size greyscale multiple-page-.pdf
- a .jpg file of the map with grid for VTT or print in one piece
- a .jpg file of the map without grid for VTT or print in one piece

Availabe for USD 2.99 at DriveThruRPG


----------



## Sapiento

*The Great Empire of Mu*

Map of the Pacific, showing the continent of Mu with the Great Empire of Mu and its colonies.


----------



## Sapiento

*Hyboria*

My version of Robert E. Howard's Hyboria.

 REH left no world map of his Hyborian Age, so many places are based on descriptions in his books or outright speculations. 
 I studied several existing maps (Hyboria Map -- Age Of Conan: Hyborian Adventures Vault http://www.conan.com/hyboria.jpg http://hyboria.xoth.net/maps/chrysagon_hyboria.jpg http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_nouprOuzj...hI/Agf5vH_ha0w/s1600/vd_hyborian_age_full.jpg http://blog.starocotes.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/conanmap.jpg )  for this project, some are very different from each other. But I found also a few very similar maps, so I used mainly these for place names and positions, but changed a few things so that they fit - in my opinion - now better the descriptions. So the locations are a combination of existing positions and my own interpretation.
 For the artistic part, however, I used my own style and approach; in this respect I can say the map has no resemblance to other existing Hyboria maps.


----------



## Sapiento

*Comission: Fascist/Nationalist China*

A commission I just finished, showing a fascist/nationalist China in 1950.


----------



## Sapiento

*China 2010*

Commissioned piece, follow-up to the 1950 map.


----------



## Sapiento

*Crysalian Empire*

Inspired by an book about the Byzantine Empire I made this map, imitating a medieval style and giving it a pseudo roman/greek feeling.

 The outline was hand drawn and scanned, parchment, colour and labels added in PS.


----------



## Sapiento

*Wyrtenheim: Blaeu-style map*

My attempt to make a map in the style of Willem Blaeu.


----------



## Sapiento

*Makkathran*

A map of the city of Makkathran from the Void Trilogy by the great British sci-fi novelist Peter F. Hamilton 
I used the general layout Judith Fell's map as base for this new map.
As I was told, PFH likes the map.


----------



## Sapiento

*new maps*

Two recent maps


----------



## Sapiento

*The land of Vectograss*

A world where glaciers retreat after a long ice age, releasing the skeletons of once huge cities.


----------



## Sapiento

*Planes and Ziggurat*

Two commissioned maps.
 One is a hollow ziggurat on a lifeless moon, the other shows a system of planes.


----------



## Sapiento

*new maps*

Some new maps.

A  more painted style:






Two b/w maps for a novel:


----------



## Sapiento

*Commissioned map*


----------



## Sapiento

*Skill Training*


----------



## Sapiento

*Riftforge - Icecrest Bay*

This was a commission for the Riftforge online RPG  great-fun-mapping!

 Icecrest Bay consists of nine different areas (3x3), each with unique places.


----------



## The Red King

Wow, some of these make my Excel maps look like crap.  Amazing work guys!


----------



## Sapiento

The Red King said:


> Wow, some of these make my Excel maps look like crap.  Amazing work guys!




Thank you!


----------



## Sapiento

*Rune - Eastern Dothmora*

A commissioned piece.


----------



## Sapiento

*Lael*

A commissioned map, done for novelist Katie M. Wieland, for her upcoming book Dreamlander. More info on her homepage.

Done in Illustrator.


----------



## ElWongo2

Man, Sapiento, your work is awesome indeed! I got directed here from your deviantart and I love your fantastic repertoire. Have you ever done any science fiction themed maps?


----------



## Sapiento

ElWongo2 said:


> Man, Sapiento, your work is awesome indeed! I got directed here from your deviantart and I love your fantastic repertoire. Have you ever done any science fiction themed maps?




Thank you very much!

I've done some sci-fi maps, yes. But most were done for commercial publishers and weren't allowed for public posts.


----------



## Sapiento

*Uprisen Encampment*

A map made for the Wreck-Age RPG.

 Done in Illustrator and PS.


----------



## Sapiento

*New Maps*

Two recent maps, one personal, one commission:

The Burning Lands





The Commonwealth


----------



## The Red King

Sapiento said:


> Two recent maps, one personal, one commission:
> 
> The Burning Lands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Commonwealth





Dude!  Those are like 8 kinds of cool!

I am very impressed!


----------



## Sapiento

Thank you!


----------



## Sapiento

*Hyberga*

Testing a new style.


----------



## Sapiento

*Prison Planet*


----------



## Sapiento

*The Northern Kingdoms*

A commissioned piece  -no use allowed.


----------



## Sapiento

*Republic of Lasalliana - Road Map*

The premise is that South Africa is colonized by the French instead of the Dutch beginning in the late 16th century. Eventually, the French colony comes to encompass all of southern Africa and becomes a world power (essentially a smaller, French-speaking counterpart to the USA in the real world). By 2012 in that reality, Lasalliana is the largest, richest and most powerful country in both Africa and the entire southern hemisphere.


----------



## Sapiento

*Land of Oz*

Commissioned map, done for After Wicked | Fan Sequel to Wicked the Musical


----------



## Sapiento

*Thorian's Gate Regional Map*

A commissioned map, done for Thule: World of Gates


----------



## Sapiento

*Catacombs of the Star Spawn*

Cthulhu inspired iso dungeon


----------



## Sapiento

*Thuria*

A commissioned piece


----------



## Sapiento

*Gondor at its height*

This commissioned map shows Gondor around 2000 years before the War of the Ring (specifically, 1149 Third Age, the first year of the reign of King Atanatar II).

 I really enjoyed to create the map together with the client, who also delivered the translations of the place names. I had to assemble details of various existing maps into this one.


----------



## Sapiento

*Kalandria*

Done for Tavern Games


----------



## Sapiento

*Amaris*

A very interesting job, done for Chronicles of Sound , a project that mixes music and stories.


----------



## Sapiento

*New styles*

I'm working on new styles, here are two results:


----------



## Sapiento

*Keld Amon*

Commissioned city map.


----------



## Sapiento

*Mauradon*

A commissioned piece.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld

Really nice stuff!


----------



## Sapiento

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Really nice stuff!




Thank you!


----------



## Sapiento

*Land of Redmark*

Maps done for The RPG Society, the Land of Redmark.


----------



## Sapiento

*Battle for York - Board Game*

These two maps were done for the war board game Battle for York by Hyperbole Games. They will be the base for a two-sided board, featuring a 2-and-4 players and a 3 players version.


----------



## Sapiento

*Alastríona*

This map is for the forthcoming book ‘The Kingstone of Airmid’ by William Speir.


----------



## Sapiento

*Lorgan*

Done for a map challenge.


----------



## Sapiento

*Nimbo*

Map done for Chronicles of Sound


----------



## Sapiento

*Jung-Fiordin - The Red Fortress*

Done for a map challenge.


----------



## Sapiento

*Continent of Belendora*

This started as a testing ground for new brushes and evolved into a rather heavily decorated map.

 The major power on the continent is the Argomanic Empire, which is the spiritual successor to the Zaiman Empire, which was already in decline when the Argomans and other eastern tribes flooded into Belendora and crushed the old order.


----------



## Sapiento

*Arda Cosmos Map*

This map shows the cosmos of Arda.

Arda - Earth
* Endórë - continent of Middle-earth
* Rómen - Rhun
* Chyarmen - Harad 
* Siranór - Hither Lands
* Lóminórë - Dark Land
* Aman 
* Lesta Arda - Girdle of Arda
* Alatairë - Belegaer
* Rónairë - Eastern Sea

Wista - Lower Atmosphere 
* HwormenyaÞúrë - the northern wind
* RómenyaÞúrë - the eastern wind
* NúmenyaÞúrë - the western wind
* ChyarmenyaÞúrë - the southern wind

Iþil - the crescent Moon
Ilmen - Upper Atmosphere 
Waiya - Outer Space 
Ancalë - the Sun
Cúma - The Void
Eruman - Heaven
Undumë - Abyss

Corners of the map:

Anamo - justice 
Chuorë - courage
Melmë- love
Nólë - knowledge


----------



## Sapiento

*Jijo*

This map depicts the important region of the planet Jijo from Davin Brin's novel Brightness reef, a book from his Uplift series.


----------



## Sapiento

*World Map*

I made this map for AN-KUR RPG. It's set 400.000 years in the past in a Sumerian style setting with alien influence. The website gives a good impression of the world.


----------



## Sapiento

*The Mighty Ynchong Empire*

A remake of one of my own old maps


----------



## Sapiento

*An-Kur Maps*

More maps the An-Kur RPG:


----------



## Sapiento

*Recent work*

Some of my recent maps:


----------



## Sapiento

*Glamandra*


----------



## Sapiento

*Sangravia 2.0*

A remake of one of my older maps.


----------



## Hussar

That's purdy.


----------



## Sapiento

*New Maps*

Some of my recent maps.


Done for www.tellest.com by Michael DeAngelo







Private project







Done for the novel 'One’s Aspect to the Sun' by Sherry D. Ramsey, commissioned by Tyche Books.


----------



## Sapiento

*Bhurloka*

A fantasy version of India called Bhurloka done for Tab Creation's new RPG Against the Dark Yogi.
The map will be placed together with other information a poster.


----------



## Hussar

OOOOooo.  Love that font on that map.  The one with the line above the words.  What's that called?


----------



## Sapiento

Hussar said:


> OOOOooo.  Love that font on that map.  The one with the line above the words.  What's that called?




It's called Samarkan.


----------



## Sapiento

*Nocturnia*

Done for Italian writer Stefano Lanciotti.


----------



## Sapiento

*The Unknown Island*


----------



## Sapiento

*Martian outpost*

A personal project.
More an illustration than a map, admittedly, but most of my pictures turn into maps. I really don't have an explanation for this. ;-)


The map itself shows the derelict outpost of an once mighty Martian Empire in an alternate reality where the last ocean on Mars dried out 2000 years ago.


----------



## Sapiento

*Emmitaenu*

Done for author Antonia Arcella. For more info visit www.emmitaenu.com


----------



## Sapiento

*maps*

Some of my recent maps


----------



## Iconic Maps

I'm really digging your most recent hex-map Sapiento.  I've been experimenting hex maps myself of late and your hex maps have proven useful in offering me some direction.

Cheers,
-Tad (aka Arsheesh)


----------



## Sapiento

I'UOTE=Tad Davis;6308027]I'm really digging your most recent hex-map Sapiento.  I've been experimenting hex maps myself of late and your hex maps have proven useful in offering me some direction.

Cheers,
-Tad (aka Arsheesh)[/QUOTE]

I'm happy you could get some ideas from them!


----------



## Sapiento

*Maps*


----------



## Sapiento

*The Queen's Cavaliers*

Three maps done for done for The Queen's Cavaliers


----------



## Sapiento

*Sarkamand*

A private project.


----------



## Sapiento

*New maps*

Some new maps:

Ostenheim for writer Duncan Hamilton http://duncanmhamilton.com





Lemuria for the Kickstarter campaign Barbarians of Lemuria: Mythic edition.





A map for writer Fernando Diaz Lozano


----------



## Hussar

That Ostenheim map is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Sapiento

Hussar said:


> That Ostenheim map is GORGEOUS.




Thank you!


----------



## sqxswy

well the second one is cool  
Bleach games you can try at http://www.gogames.me


----------



## sqxswy

well the second one is cool


----------



## Sapiento

sqxswy said:


> well the second one is cool
> Bleach games you can try at gogame




Thanks!


----------



## Sapiento

*Katakot*

Postapocalyptic town somewhere in Nepal. Done for author Dru Pagliassotti.  More information on the novel's website.


----------



## Sapiento

*Kplir*

Done for a comic project.


----------



## Sapiento

*Exhalvan*

The City-State of Exhalvan, Gem of the Two Rivers, sits where the Pennet and the Jordhan meet in the southern lands of Verrai.

High City, perched atop a towering three hundred foot cliff-face, is one of the three boroughs of the city. Lying on the west bank of the Pennet River, nearly sixteen miles of water separates it from the rest of Verrai. Only Golem's Bridge, the titanic, half-mile wide wonder of the world connects it to its sisters.

Done for hobby author Sam Kaye.


----------



## Sapiento

*City of the Lich*

Commissione map, done for Second Thought Games. The Kickstarter campaign is currently running.

The legend is on a separate page.


----------



## Sapiento

*The World of Sinxay*

A commissioned piece. This heavily illustrated map shows the journey of Sinxay. For more information about this epic Lao myth go to www.sinxay.com


----------



## Sapiento

*Two recent maps*


----------



## Sapiento

*Two recent maps*

Continent for a RPG setting:





Star map in an old-looking style:


----------



## Sapiento

*The Hyborian Age*

My new version of the Hyborian age, much better designed and much more information than the old one. For the location of nations and places I used mainly, but not only, the Hyborian age maps of Vincent N. Darlage, who was so kind to give me permission.

You can download a larger version at my deviantArt page: http://sapiento.deviantart.com/art/The-Hyborian-Age-524644374


----------



## Hussar

Sonovabitch that's gorgeous.


----------



## Sapiento

Hussar said:


> Sonovabitch that's gorgeous.




Thank you! ☺


----------



## Sapiento

*Turanian Border Garrison*

Another Conan influenced map, this time a small garrison.


----------



## Sapiento

*Commissioned maps*


----------



## Sapiento

*New maps*

A remake of one of my own maps.





And a commissioned map.


----------



## Sapiento

*Tolkien Maps*


----------



## Scott DeWar

very nice!


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> very nice!




Thank you!


----------



## Sapiento

*Map mix*


----------



## Scott DeWar

I really like today's graphics vs 15 years ago. It is so very much easy on the eyes with the fine details.


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> I really like today's graphics vs 15 years ago. It is so very much easy on the eyes with the fine details.




Yeah, technology made good progress.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am guessing it helps you alot too.


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> I am guessing it helps you alot too.




Of course. Many things are much easier than with traditional media.


----------



## Sapiento

*Recent maps*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, so this is what you have been up to during this prolonged period of silence.


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> Wow, so this is what you have been up to during this prolonged period of silence.




Thank you! I should make updates more frequently.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well since you are busy making your spectacular works of art, I can be patient.


----------



## Hussar

Very true.  But the Island nation of Canadia?  I vote that The Ford be a villainous den of scum and infamy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hussar said:


> Very true.  But the Island nation of Canadia?  I vote that The Ford be a villainous den of scum and infamy.



I second that vote!


----------



## Sapiento

*New maps*

Some maps to start into 2016 (even if the maps are from 2015):

Alternate history map, St. Petersburg after German victory in WWII:




Small Town




Map for a novel




Inland Sea


----------



## Hussar

[MENTION=88530]Sapiento[/MENTION] - fantastic as always. Just out of curiosity, do you have any interest in doing maps from other historical periods?  Most of your maps are medieval. What about prehistory style communities. Like tribal camps or ancient towns?  Or, could you point me in the direction of anyone who does?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Sapiento

Hussar said:


> [MENTION=88530]Sapiento[/MENTION] - fantastic as always. Just out of curiosity, do you have any interest in doing maps from other historical periods?  Most of your maps are medieval. What about prehistory style communities. Like tribal camps or ancient towns?  Or, could you point me in the direction of anyone who does?
> 
> Thanks a bunch.




Thank you, Hussar! Most of my maps are commissions which tend to be medieval style fantasy. But I have done ancient maps, too.


----------



## Sapiento

*New maps*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Are the Illusion classrooms REALLY THERE, or is that really just an Illusion?

Long time no see! What have you been up to? I see your artwork has  . . . . evolved]?], if that is the right term.  

*I LOVES IT! ! ! ! !*​


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> Are the Illusion classrooms REALLY THERE, or is that really just an Illusion?
> 
> Long time no see! What have you been up to? I see your artwork has  . . . . evolved]?], if that is the right term.
> 
> *I LOVES IT! ! ! ! !*​




Thank you!
Well, I guess my style has evolved - good term


----------



## Sapiento

*The Crusades and Lovecraft's Monsters*

Some of my medieval style illustrations:


----------



## Sapiento

*New maps*


----------



## Sapiento

*Cthulhu Card Game Box Cover*

The box cover for the card game Cthulhu Crusades. Currently live on Kickstarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cthulhuproject/cthulhu-crusades
The goal is reached and the game funded, but we still need support to reach the stretch goals.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The visual perspective on the round tower is a little. . . . . off.


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> The visual perspective on the round tower is a little. . . . . off.




Yes, that's full in line with original medieval art. They had no great interest in perspective.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah.


----------



## Sapiento

*Update*


----------



## Scott DeWar

strangely, the Ullarn West looks familiar - something about it reminds me of South West USA and North West Mexico/Baja California .. . . .


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> strangely, the Ullarn West looks familiar - something about it reminds me of South West USA and North West Mexico/Baja California .. . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh-huh. Ok then.


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> uh-huh. Ok then.



It is basically a steam punk version of North America.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that makes perfect sense. Wild wild west kind of thing or better?


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> that makes perfect sense. Wild wild west kind of thing or better?




Take a look. http://puresteamrpg.com/


----------



## Scott DeWar

c o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l


----------



## Sapiento

*Piltover Map*

This map was a collaboration with Riot Games for their League of Legends setting. It shows the region around the city of Piltover.
Most of the cartographic part and parts of the documents were done by me, the illustrations and final edits were done by the artists at Riot Games.
You can explore the hi-res version of the map here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh freaking WOWOWOWOWOW!


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> oh freaking WOWOWOWOWOW!




Thanks !


----------



## Sapiento

*Magus Ritter und Daemonen*

Medieval style art


----------



## Sapiento

New images.


----------



## Hussar

Fantastic as always.  Drool.  Any chance of those maps without the keys?


----------



## Sapiento

Hussar said:


> Fantastic as always.  Drool.  Any chance of those maps without the keys?




Thank you!
Regrettably no. Those are commissioned maps and not personal work.


----------



## Sapiento

*New Maps*


----------



## Sapiento

A bunch of city maps.


----------



## Sapiento

*New maps*


----------



## Sapiento

[URL="https://orig00.deviantart.net/5461/f/2017/282/5/4/gravinakz_by_sapiento-dbq0t45.jpg"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sapiento

*Sagria*

A commissioned map using a medieval like style.

Find more maps at www.fantasy-map.net.


----------



## Sapiento

The Grand Republic of Tanis - A commissioned RPG map. Find more maps at https://www.fantasy-map.net/


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sapiento, as usual your work is superb!!


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> Sapiento, as usual your work is superb!!




Thank you very much!


----------



## Sapiento

*Gorega and Zkantovarg*


----------



## Sapiento

*Terris and Nowhwere Marshes*

Terris: A city maps constructed on floating rocks.
Nowhere Marshes: Small regional map for a RPG campaign.

Find more great  maps at Fantasy Map.


----------



## Sapiento

*maps*


----------



## Sapiento

Final Battle - A typical RPG scene - the good guys on the left and the bad ones on the right engage in their final battle.
Done in the style of the Morgan bible.


----------



## Scott DeWar

each new post is better then the last!


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> each new post is better then the last!




Thank you very much!


----------



## Sapiento

*Update*


----------



## Scott DeWar

for the win!


----------



## Sapiento

*Magus and Demons*


----------



## Sapiento

*City of Lyonesse*


----------



## Hussar

Is that a city with a maze behind it?  That would be cool to expand on.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hussar said:


> Is that a city with a maze behind it?  That would be cool to expand on.




i was wondering about that too. a maze of canyons?


----------



## Sapiento

Hussar said:


> Is that a city with a maze behind it?  That would be cool to expand on.




Yes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

soooo cool!


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> soooo cool!




Thank you!


----------



## Sapiento

*Lorox*


----------



## Sapiento

City of Greater Empire


----------



## whipstache

Always love your work, Sapiento. Keep it up!


----------



## Sapiento

whipstache said:


> Always love your work, Sapiento. Keep it up!




Thank you very much!


----------



## Sapiento

*Recent City Maps*



		PHP:
	

[URL="https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/8cbb2cdc-ad5c-4b59-9636-97349fafd1b2/dd0z6fu-b6adf624-9f37-408f-bfcf-cdff69bacc41.jpg/v1/fill/w_1280,h_1280,q_75,strp/grand_city_of_aions___details_by_sapiento_dd0z6fu-fullview.jpg?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwiaXNzIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIsIm9iaiI6W1t7ImhlaWdodCI6Ijw9MTI4MCIsInBhdGgiOiJcL2ZcLzhjYmIyY2RjLWFkNWMtNGI1OS05NjM2LTk3MzQ5ZmFmZDFiMlwvZGQwejZmdS1iNmFkZjYyNC05ZjM3LTQwOGYtYmZjZi1jZGZmNjliYWNjNDEuanBnIiwid2lkdGgiOiI8PTEyODAifV1dLCJhdWQiOlsidXJuOnNlcnZpY2U6aW1hZ2Uub3BlcmF0aW9ucyJdfQ.vP6WXN09v0vvys3lz_HFFpwDP0veee9vWMwSdI_v4nU"][IMG]https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/8cbb2cdc-ad5c-4b59-9636-97349fafd1b2/dd0z6fu-b6adf624-9f37-408f-bfcf-cdff69bacc41.jpg/v1/fill/w_894,h_894,q_70,strp/grand_city_of_aions___details_by_sapiento_dd0z6fu-pre.jpg?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwiaXNzIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIsIm9iaiI6W1t7ImhlaWdodCI6Ijw9MTI4MCIsInBhdGgiOiJcL2ZcLzhjYmIyY2RjLWFkNWMtNGI1OS05NjM2LTk3MzQ5ZmFmZDFiMlwvZGQwejZmdS1iNmFkZjYyNC05ZjM3LTQwOGYtYmZjZi1jZGZmNjliYWNjNDEuanBnIiwid2lkdGgiOiI8PTEyODAifV1dLCJhdWQiOlsidXJuOnNlcnZpY2U6aW1hZ2Uub3BlcmF0aW9ucyJdfQ.vP6WXN09v0vvys3lz_HFFpwDP0veee9vWMwSdI_v4nU[/IMG][/URL]

[URL="https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/8cbb2cdc-ad5c-4b59-9636-97349fafd1b2/dczyn5z-ae68ffc9-3c4f-45c0-8e85-88aa587e4319.png/v1/fill/w_1280,h_1657,q_80,strp/city_of_intextian_by_sapiento_dczyn5z-fullview.jpg?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwiaXNzIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIsIm9iaiI6W1t7ImhlaWdodCI6Ijw9MTY1NyIsInBhdGgiOiJcL2ZcLzhjYmIyY2RjLWFkNWMtNGI1OS05NjM2LTk3MzQ5ZmFmZDFiMlwvZGN6eW41ei1hZTY4ZmZjOS0zYzRmLTQ1YzAtOGU4NS04OGFhNTg3ZTQzMTkucG5nIiwid2lkdGgiOiI8PTEyODAifV1dLCJhdWQiOlsidXJuOnNlcnZpY2U6aW1hZ2Uub3BlcmF0aW9ucyJdfQ.5vEQRf8i5m8wS9a_cC_eYKUFeQ8lmEvX1w88rSTAwTo"][IMG]https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/8cbb2cdc-ad5c-4b59-9636-97349fafd1b2/dczyn5z-ae68ffc9-3c4f-45c0-8e85-88aa587e4319.png/v1/fill/w_786,h_1017,q_70,strp/city_of_intextian_by_sapiento_dczyn5z-pre.jpg?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwiaXNzIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIsIm9iaiI6W1t7ImhlaWdodCI6Ijw9MTY1NyIsInBhdGgiOiJcL2ZcLzhjYmIyY2RjLWFkNWMtNGI1OS05NjM2LTk3MzQ5ZmFmZDFiMlwvZGN6eW41ei1hZTY4ZmZjOS0zYzRmLTQ1YzAtOGU4NS04OGFhNTg3ZTQzMTkucG5nIiwid2lkdGgiOiI8PTEyODAifV1dLCJhdWQiOlsidXJuOnNlcnZpY2U6aW1hZ2Uub3BlcmF0aW9ucyJdfQ.5vEQRf8i5m8wS9a_cC_eYKUFeQ8lmEvX1w88rSTAwTo[/IMG]
[/URL]

[URL="https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/8cbb2cdc-ad5c-4b59-9636-97349fafd1b2/dd1c5qx-4627a9f8-e980-4c75-a93e-6d40b6a66310.jpg/v1/fill/w_1280,h_1811,q_75,strp/coptora_by_sapiento_dd1c5qx-fullview.jpg?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwiaXNzIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIsIm9iaiI6W1t7ImhlaWdodCI6Ijw9MTgxMSIsInBhdGgiOiJcL2ZcLzhjYmIyY2RjLWFkNWMtNGI1OS05NjM2LTk3MzQ5ZmFmZDFiMlwvZGQxYzVxeC00NjI3YTlmOC1lOTgwLTRjNzUtYTkzZS02ZDQwYjZhNjYzMTAuanBnIiwid2lkdGgiOiI8PTEyODAifV1dLCJhdWQiOlsidXJuOnNlcnZpY2U6aW1hZ2Uub3BlcmF0aW9ucyJdfQ.sFIHZDNzRBB1g_fO_N0NVAySvA5seC8a4E6mgb8oKeQ"][IMG]https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/8cbb2cdc-ad5c-4b59-9636-97349fafd1b2/dd1c5qx-4627a9f8-e980-4c75-a93e-6d40b6a66310.jpg/v1/fill/w_751,h_1063,q_70,strp/coptora_by_sapiento_dd1c5qx-pre.jpg?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwiaXNzIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIsIm9iaiI6W1t7ImhlaWdodCI6Ijw9MTgxMSIsInBhdGgiOiJcL2ZcLzhjYmIyY2RjLWFkNWMtNGI1OS05NjM2LTk3MzQ5ZmFmZDFiMlwvZGQxYzVxeC00NjI3YTlmOC1lOTgwLTRjNzUtYTkzZS02ZDQwYjZhNjYzMTAuanBnIiwid2lkdGgiOiI8PTEyODAifV1dLCJhdWQiOlsidXJuOnNlcnZpY2U6aW1hZ2Uub3BlcmF0aW9ucyJdfQ.sFIHZDNzRBB1g_fO_N0NVAySvA5seC8a4E6mgb8oKeQ[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Sapiento

*Traditional drawings*

Two traditional drawings - made with 0,1 and 0,3 fine liners on A4 paper, coloured and labelled digitally.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Holy schneikies! WOW!!


----------



## Sapiento

Scott DeWar said:


> Holy schneikies! WOW!!




Thank you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

No, Thank YOU!


----------



## Sapiento

One of several city maps I did for Nord Games' Spectactular Settlements at the end of 2019
https://nordgamesllc.com/product/spe...r-settlements/


----------



## Scott DeWar

Silly question, here.

It looks like the water is flowing from the top to the lake, where is it exiting to?


----------



## Sapiento

It's all running into that abyss.


----------



## Sapiento

More maps.
Middle-Earth




Khelvaire


----------



## Hussar

That Middle Earth map is just PURDY!


----------



## Sapiento




----------

